# DIY heat mat



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not sure where the thread for the DIY heat mat went but I tried the corflute with a heat cord threaded through it today. I picked up a big sheet from bunnings today, around $8. I had a spare 15w heat cord laying around. I wouldn't try this if your not confident but as the end was too thick to fit through I trimmed off the insulation and used another piece of thinner wire to thread it through. I pulled it through further than I needed, reinsulated the end and then pulled it back in. after letting it warm up it came to constantly around 38°c with a probe thermometer inserted into a skipped duct. A little too warm for direct contact with my lil geckos but after submerging it in the substrate I got a great lil warm patch under their hide and laying box


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 1, 2011)

the thread about the corflute is posted in general reptile discussion. i'm thinking about trying it then sitting a slate tile on top.


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't have much luck with the slate, possibly my spare heat cord vs slate thickness was too much but if you had a 25w or something you may have better luck. Let me know how you go as I still have 2 slate tile things lol. Found em outside in the garden section of my bunnings, cheap too. Gotta love bunnings, if only they had a repeat customer loyalty program.

Swap ya the tiles for a woma? Haha, gorgeous snakes. I would even include postage in my generosity! And pay for your postage! Haha, getting warm? Something tells me, not even close


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 1, 2011)

haha, i'm good mate, i have the tiles from bunnings too, i got the ones with the plastic underneath so you can wind the heat cord around it.....just keeping the corflute in mind in case something goes wrong with the tiles....been running for 2 weeks now tho and no probs yet


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don’t know what you did with the slate but it works really well and thickness of the tile should not be an issue. 15 W is normally more than adequate. My recommendations are as follows...

In a thin sheet of MDF, the same size as the tile, route or saw channels just deep enough to take the heat cord. Then press the cord into the channels so that it is pretty much evenly looped back and forth over the whole board. (Of course, it should never cross over itself.) Wood is a good insulator and will help to stop heat passing out the bottom. Slate (and ceramic) are reasonable conductors and will carry the heat up and spread it evenly through the tile and over the surface. Tiles also have a high specific heat, which means they require a lot of heat to raise their temperature. They need to be left 24 hours to get a good idea of their operating temperature, even longer if you want to know what temp is reached in situ once the cage temperatures have stabilised. The high specific heat has the advantage that a cold reptile drawing heat from the tile will not greatly affect the temperature of the tile. It thus provides on-going heating.

Blue


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 1, 2011)

Blue if you ever write a book put me down for a copy....every single post you explain stuff brilliantly....myself, i dont have the patience to contsruct more than 1-2 sentences,lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

I had it on for over 24hrs, it is cold in toowoomba at the moment so my floor probably didn't help the test. Maybe something for me to revisit when it warns up. I would still happily trade the tiles for a woma and get new ones at a later date though! Hahaha

Can't blame a man for trying hey 

Agreed, everything I see from blue is fantastic.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 1, 2011)

I looked at the bunnings catalogue today and their corflute is only 3 or 5mm thick hence the heat cord not fitting and the pad getting too hot. You need to source the 8.5 or 10mm stuff. That is easier said than done I am finding. I found the 8.6 stuff and it was $35 a sheet but you have to buy 5 sheets and if your not in Sydney the delivery is $50. If anyone finds it cheaper let me know.


----------

